# I have just made a nurse happy.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes I have just been to have my 6 monthly check up.
Arrived early for 10:40 apointment.
Was seen toat 11:15.

Blood pressure 130/76 best its been for years.
Weight 97 Kg the same as last December but I still have to lose a couple of KG or grow three inches taller.
Cholesterol 3.9

Semi retirement does have its benefits.
Sometime later I will do vat return, why do I hate paperwork.

Dave p


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

You definately got them the right way around. If you had done the VAT return first you would have probably been heading for the operating theatre by now


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Yes I have just been to have my 6 monthly check up.
> Arrived early for 10:40 apointment.
> Was seen toat 11:15.
> 
> ...


it's the "Mavis" influence, Dave :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Very calming.
Mavis did give some advice on losing weight.

Eat less and move more

Simple really.

Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

FAT B********* :black::black::black::black::black::black::black::black::black::black::black::black::black::black::black:


Well done mate.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Less of the FAT

Dave p


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

>> Weight 97 Kg the same as last December but I still have to lose a couple of KG or grow three inches taller. 

If you are anything like me Dave, it will be far easier for you to grow 3 inches taller! :lol: :lol: 

Colin


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Less of the FAT...


Typo :?: Less VAT surely :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Less of the FAT
> 
> Dave p


That's waht you are aiming for isn't it?

Well done those are good figures - you should be well pleased.....

Dave :lol: :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Best results for four years.
Just been to chippy for dinner :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------

